

All-Pro Hacker Wanted - fleaflicker
http://www.fleaflicker.com/jobs.do

======
volida
"red-black tree while blindfolded-in assembly"

you are kidding right? most people won't know what that is and if they do they
probably can't program one in C if they know programming in C

~~~
huhtenberg
Actually the correct answer is "you don't want a red-black tree, you want a
splay tree" as it works with just a pair of left/right pointers and requires
no extra per-node data.

:)

~~~
aston
Splay tree are the moment when you should stop reading your theoretical data
structures book, for all practical purposes.

------
redorb
Ynews! isn't a job board.

~~~
rms
Sure it is

~~~
redorb
its cool to link to things that might lead to jobs; but not to directly link
to a job listing with no other cool information.

